# A video for the Quebeçois manifestantes



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The True Cost of the Royal Family Explained

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhyYgnhhKFw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> The True Cost of the Royal Family Explained


They have to live somehow. I have no problem with that, I don't know
why Quebec'ers have a problem with that..except maybe going back to
the days of Wolfe and Montcalm. We are a constitutional monarchy and
with ties to the Royal Family it's nice to know that the Canadian justice
system and parliament is modelled after the British one.

The current visit of Will and Kate re-inforces that, not just as a newlywed
couple on their honeymoon and a tour of Canada, but the fact that we
have chosen to maintain our relationship with the Crown in that way.
Having the future king and his bride come to Ottawa in front of adoring
crowd of 300,000, is a good thing for us.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe we should have invited the Monaco couple to come visit Québec for the St-Jean Baptiste day. If it draws a crowd of teenage girls it would serve its purpose


----------

